# Test soon



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I've looked around here, but can't find exactly what I'm looking for..As I remember my last civil service in 2009, you put down your primary municipality followed by three others? I'm taking the military make-up in September and I was wondering if there is anyway to find out which civil service departments are actually hiring? I have my primary selected, but I don't want to put say Quincy as my second choice and come to find out they have nobody retiring and have just hired 5 new Police Officers. Sorry if I'm beating a dead horse here, but I've been out of the civil service testing game for a few years now. Thanks for any and all input!


----------



## DuctusExemplo (May 24, 2010)

Honestly, the way things work, ANY department could lose multiple officers any day to disciplinary issues, laterals, medical issues, etc. My advice would be to put towns you would like to work for.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

DuctusExemplo said:


> Honestly, the way things work, ANY department could lose multiple officers any day to disciplinary issues, laterals, medical issues, etc. My advice would be to put towns you would like to work for.


I guess that makes sense, thanks! I guess my mindset is too "military" because depending on where you get PCS'd next depends on how many slots they have for your current rank. I appreciate the input DuctusExemplo


----------



## Lima760 (May 4, 2011)

Civil Service is completely changing in the coming weeks. There will no longer be an opportunity to "select" towns, the only preference will be for your resident town. Civil Service is creating what is described as a master list where municipalities can select off of. This is supposed to give non-residents a better shot at getting hired.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Officer9788 said:


> Civil Service is completely changing in the coming weeks. There will no longer be an opportunity to "select" towns, the only preference will be for your resident town. Civil Service is creating what is described as a master list where municipalities can select off of. This is supposed to give non-residents a better shot at getting hired.


Ok its looks like SOARIS turned into maCS


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

That is correct USAF286

As far as the changing of preference etc, the "master list" can be viewed here and will always be public it seems according to CS

http://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/eligiblelist/view.aspx


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Crvtte65 said:


> That is correct USAF286
> 
> As far as the changing of preference etc, the "master list" can be viewed here and will always be public it seems according to CS
> 
> http://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/eligiblelist/view.aspx


I appreciate that, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA12Local (Jul 26, 2012)

I posted this question to the State Police 81st RTT Thread, but did not get a response. I don't want to pester that forum, so I'll leave my question here since it pertains to the CS test.

Does anyone know if the upcoming April 2013 Civil Service exam will include a "Trooper" option?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

MA12Local said:


> I posted this question to the State Police 81st RTT Thread, but did not get a response. I don't want to pester that forum, so I'll leave my question here since it pertains to the CS test.
> 
> Does anyone know if the upcoming April 2013 Civil Service exam will include a "Trooper" option?


I heard that rumor when I took the test last Friday, then again, it was 60 guys and everyone had a different story. I would just keep checking the mass.gov civil service section. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

MA12Local said:


> I posted this question to the State Police 81st RTT Thread, but did not get a response. I don't want to pester that forum, so I'll leave my question here since it pertains to the CS test.
> 
> Does anyone know if the upcoming April 2013 Civil Service exam will include a "Trooper" option?


Don't you like surprises ?


----------



## MA12Local (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, I've heard the rumor too (have also heard the other side to that rumor that it won't be in the cards). I just figured maybe someone on here had a reliable inside scoop. I understand that even if the option is available in April, an RTT generated from that exam is probably years away. However, I'd rather be on a list (any list) waiting for the chance to be considered for an academy vs. waiting for an exam to become eligible to wait even longer for an academy. I realize there are many factors that have to work out in my favor (including scoring high enough for consideration), but I'm an optimist who likes to plan ahead. 

As far as surprises go, I leave the surprises in my life for things like Christmas and birthday gifts haha; I like to know what to expect to better prepare for the unknown (who doesn't right?). 

I guess I'll just remain patient and continue to check this site as well as the Mass CS site (working in an office provides a lot of down time to search the web haha). 

Take care and thank you for the responses.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> Don't you like surprises ?


I'm a peek-a-boo fan myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

